# Mushrooms and Bees



## Gilda (Jun 19, 2009)

With all the rain we have had our 2 of our mushroom logs went wild ! Anyone have any good receipes ? The other 2 logs are fall producing .






Hubby robbed his bees and worked extracting the honey ,and he then places the empty honeycombs with what little remains on them outside for the bees to clean. They get every drop that is left ! Life in the country is grand !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

Electric extractor or hand-cranked - Whoo, life in the Big City sure is grand!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 19, 2009)

Electric, powered by a drill....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Electric, powered by a drill....


Interesting Gilda. Although I've lived a round honey makers! I've never seen it done, the processing that is.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice pics!!! You can cook the mushrooms with other vegetables (peper, carrot etc) adding ginger and soya sauce in a pan (i cannot describe it completely...sorry... I hope you get the idea)!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2009)

Or saute them in butter... yummm!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Or saute them in butter... yummm!


Exactly! We used to keep bees and empty the combs w/ a hand crank machine. I can't wait to tell my Dad about your husband's drill powered unit!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Exactly! We used to keep bees and empty the combs w/ a hand crank machine. I can't wait to tell my Dad about your husband's drill powered unit!



Eric a beekeeper !! :clap:Who woulda thunk !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Exactly! We used to keep bees and empty the combs w/ a hand crank machine. I can't wait to tell my Dad about your husband's drill powered unit!



My husband's drill powered unit???


----------



## Candace (Jun 20, 2009)

Gilda, what kind of mushrooms are they? I've purchased the soil kits as Christmas gifts for family but have eyed the log kits. They wouldn't do well here with the high heat and no humidity, but would love the area where my MIL lives.


----------



## Hien (Jun 20, 2009)

Are they Shitake?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

Hien said:


> Are they Shitake?



Candace & Hien , yes they are Shitake.
These logs were inoculated by a friend last year . This has been a good rainy year for them. Last year we had a drought ! I tried a receipe that I saw on You Tube for roasted Shitakes. You slice them into strips , toss with a few tablespoons of EVO and sprinkle with some sea salt. Roast in oven at 350 for an hour , stiriring frequently. They come out tasting like bacon !!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> My husband's drill powered unit???



 You know what I meant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> You know what I meant!


I think your post was meant for Gilda, not me?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes Dot, it was in response to what Gilda wrote!


----------

